# my home made turkey flesher



## Illinoisbound (Mar 20, 2012)

big enough for turkeys and easy to clean


----------



## John I. Shore (Mar 20, 2012)

Looks good, have you "test fired" it yet?  Let us know how well it does.

John I.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Mar 20, 2012)

Sweet!


----------



## tedsknives (Mar 20, 2012)

I dont know what im looking at , but it looks GOOD


----------



## Illinoisbound (Mar 20, 2012)

messermacher said:


> Looks good, have you "test fired" it yet?  Let us know how well it does.
> 
> John I.



Thanks
It works like a champ.  I may play around with different wheel brushes.  It has a fine wheel on it now and it works fine.  May try a firm one to do deer faces to see how that works.


----------



## John I. Shore (Mar 20, 2012)

So, you use that to flesh hides? I have never seen one of these, not really shore what you're doing with it.  Doing deer faces?  Tell us more.

John I.


----------



## Anvil Head (Mar 21, 2012)

Doesn't look like a good place for fingers!
I'm with the rest......what's it really do?


----------



## nkbigdog (Mar 21, 2012)

would also like to know!


----------



## Illinoisbound (Mar 21, 2012)

*fleshing turkeys for mounting*

The main purpose is to remove the meat and fat from a turkey skin.  I normally just use a knife for deer but just thought I might try it on deer faces. Not sure how it will do on deer.  The fine wire wheel works really well on turkey skins.

Most bird fleshers are made for ducks and other small birds.  Those are really to small to flesh a turkey so I made this one big enough to be able to move a turkey around well inside while fleshing.  Being made from a round plastic drum it is also to clean.  The clear plexiglass allows light and sight through the top while fleshing. I can also just sit in front to flesh if I choose to.

In short you don't really want to use a knife to flesh a bird only to skin it out.  I hope this sheds a little light on what this is used for.


----------



## Anvil Head (Mar 21, 2012)

Kind of figured, but one never knows. Thanks for splaining.


----------

